# BMOQ at Esquimalt



## WaitingTime (20 May 2008)

Today, since I just got selected to go to the Naval Officer Assessment Board for NCS ENG in June, 2008, I have been reading about NOAB, MOST and related topics.  I read somewhere on this forum that some BMOQ might be done at Esquimalt.  Are the potential naval personnels trained at Esquimalt for basic training or depends on spaces available?  What are my chances of getting selected now that I am heading to the board in a month.  Also, I haven't heard back about my other 2 officer choices I've put down.  My question is that since I have been selected to go to NOAB, will they still consider me for the other two choices or they just leave it until after the NOAB?


----------



## CFR FCS (20 May 2008)

They will usually wait until the NOAB selection board has completed it's assessment. Normally if you are successful at NOAB you will get an offer and then it's up to you what you do. Is NCS ENG your primary choice? 
NOTC Venture usually does not run BMOQ courses on a regular basis so you can expect to go to St. Jean unless something changes. They may know more about what the Navy is doing at NOAB, Ask them.  Good Luck.


----------



## dimsum (20 May 2008)

VENTURE only runs a BMOQ course in the summer (usually 2 divisions/platoons at the same time), and first priority is for Naval Reservists.  So, expect to go to St. Jean.


----------



## WaitingTime (20 May 2008)

My first choice was construction engineer and second choice was CELE.


----------



## WaitingTime (21 May 2008)

on another note, I did not ask them if I passed my medical because I forgot to and I also assumed that since they sending me to NOAB, I must have passed it.   ???


----------

